# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κερκύρας >  Πάσχα

## MerNion

Καλησπέρα πατριώτες  :: 

Το πάσχα ανεβαίνω για καμια βδομάδα και έλεγα να φέρω μαζί μου κάνα wrap να το βάλω στο σπίτι στο χωριό μπας και πιάσω τίποτα... Το χωριό μου είναι ο Αγ. Μάρκος, πάνω από τον Υψο.. Λέτε να δω τίποτα; Προς την πόλη έχω τέλεια οπτική..

----------


## sharky.cwn

Γεια σου πατριώτη!
Είδα λίγο αργά το μήνυμα σου  :: ....

Αν είσαι ακόμα στο νησί, στείλε e-mail στο 
sharky.gr [παπακι] gmail [τελεία] com .

Για AP τώρα υπάρχουν μερικά που μπορείς να πιάσεις, εξαρτάται πιο κομμάτι της πόλης βλέπεις.

Καλό Πάσχα

----------

